# Pulsar G10 Have A Look I Am To The Forum



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one of my watches i am just geting in to military watches as i have been in to divers and 80s lcd and all types of watches all the best woody77.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

That was one of my first military watches. A few watches later I sold it, and now i've bought another one!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> That was one of my first military watches. A few watches later I sold it, and now i've bought another one!


hi yes i know what you are saying i had a very nice cwc from 1989 in mint con and sold it as it was a bit of a small face for me i like to ware all my watches .but now i want it back but do not want to pay what a nice one gos for now.all the best woody77.


----------

